# childhood dream cars ?



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

what were the cars u lusted over as a child ? obviously your age will play a big part in this lol . would u still choose say an old lambo countach over 1 of the modern equivalents ?
pics needed btw


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That was all I wanted out of life - a Lamborghini Countach.....I never did ask for much  :thumb:

Edit : not forgetting ALL the James Bond cars


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I just wanted a Mini, didn't really get into cars until I was about 16.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

the A team van:thumb: shut up fool:lol:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine was the jag XJ220 loved them had models, posters the lot never got one though needed a diesel :lol:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> Mine was the jag XJ220 loved them had models, posters the lot never got one though needed a diesel :lol:


Snap! I used to race the models and snap the wheels off them all the time lol. Used to drive (pun intended) my mum crazy ha ha


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

In earlier years it was the McLaren F1 for me...... Until I realised what attainable all weather performance was. Then it was a Skyline GTR. My old man has worked at Nissan for as long as I've been alive so I was into these long before the whole F&F and JDM thing took hold. I will have an R32 someday...... In a "sensible" state of tune LOL 700BHP sounds about right.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Shelby Mustang GT500


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

The car that McCormick drove, the Coyote X from Hardcastle and McCormick


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll leave this here.........


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

nichol4s said:


> Mine was the jag XJ220 loved them had models, posters the lot never got one though needed a diesel :lol:


Childhood nick, not early 20's


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Ferrari 288GTO, Countach LP400, Porsche 911 Turbo (930) Saab 99Turbo


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

always wanted one :thumb: marty:lol:


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

First lust before I could drive was the original Lotus Élan Sprint, I even started a savings account for one! Then the Muira was launched and little else has had the same impact since. I just need to watch the beginning of The Italian Job" to fall for it all over again, although I did have a brief love affair with the Alfa's of the same period, the Spider Duetto and the GTV 2000.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ge03 said:


> First lust before I could drive was the original Lotus Élan Sprint, I even started a savings account for one! Then the Muira was launched and little else has had the same impact since. I just need to watch the beginning of The Italian Job" to fall for it all over again, although I did have a brief love affair with the Alfa's of the same period, the Spider Duetto and the GTV 2000.


^ how's the savings going?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

KITT from Knightrider


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm in my late 40's and loved the fast "RS" fords like the escort RS2000 etc Loved those old 4 spoke RS alloys and the fishnet headrests., Then into the Capri S and the 2.8i - Really wanted to be in "The Professionals!"

First supercar I wanted was the Lambo Countach and the Aston Martin Lagonda - actually saw one in London and was stunned by a digital dashboard!
This was unheard of in the 70's, But really never seriously thought any were possible. Loved the batmobile of course but also loved Joe 90's car..

Adored the ferrari 355 and this is still my most favourite Ferrari today.

However my all time favourite car is the Audi R8 and I am going to get one.

so some pics of the above mentioned!

Escort RS 2000


Capri 2.0.S


Capri 2.8i


Ferrari 355


AM Lagonda and interior...






and Finally Joe 90's car


Didn't bother with the Audi - its on my avatar and anyone who does not know what one is shouldn't be on here!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Always have and always will want a nissan skyline r34 gtr

Pure porn


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Mine was the jag XJ220 loved them had models, posters the lot never got one though needed a diesel :lol:


driven one of them in a carpark. was some motor and some amount of power. the one thing i think let it down was the nasty ford key holes. lol


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Always have and always will want a nissan skyline r34 gtr
> 
> Pure porn


The best automotive porn was the last Audi advert for the R* V10 Plus just the rear engine open on display and the sound... THE SOUND!






Well detailed too:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

It doesn't matter how many times this question gets asked, or what new cars may come out, my dream car will always be:


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Gt500 mustang (out of gone in 60 seconds)

911 turbo (as above)

my current dream cars are a R32 gtr and a 72 hakosuka skyline


----------



## PHUGE (May 27, 2013)

It was a dream car as a kid, and if I'm honest, it still is now!


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

escort cosworth with the big whale tail still love em now, thought i would grow out of it haha


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

awesome responses! this is one of those threads that i keep looking at and going - oh yes and that .. again and again.

Good stuff keep it up!
Ben


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

SBM said:


> The best automotive porn was the last Audi advert for the R* V10 Plus just the rear engine open on display and the sound... THE SOUND!
> 
> New Audi R8 V10 Plus Advert 2013 HD - YouTube
> 
> Well detailed too:thumb:


I used to watch that loads :lol:

Honestly, I'm just addicted to 34's though

Every angle looks amazing


----------



## b8-sline (Dec 24, 2013)

One of these.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

my childhood beautys and still now very desirable dream cars
jag xj220







porsche 959







lambo contach







Lamborghini Diablo Se







and not forgetting the ferrari F40 all time childhood dream machine:thumb:








nick.:thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Childhood nick, not early 20's
> 
> I always had a soft spot for these


That's nice Matt what is it??


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> KITT from Knightrider


As a boy this was the only car worth having


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

As a non super car I loved escort rs turbos and xr2's a friend of the family had a D reg rs turbo was new at the time too loved going out in it the sound of them coming on boost :argie:

My first car was a white 90spec rs turbo (ended badly too)


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

Chitty 








and KITT


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

nichol4s said:


> That's nice Matt what is it??


:lol: quality :lol:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

wouldnt mind this:thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

stangalang said:


> :lol: quality :lol:


Come on then old time what was your childhood dream car or have you forgot??


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As above, probably KITT, or ****** PI's fessa. Had a countach poster. But the day i saw/heard my first cobra, is the day i fell in love :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ford sierra cosworth, astra gte . Countach and the xj220 and all of the cars i had the shell minatures of


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I've always loved rally based cars growing up, Audi Quattro, lancia integrale, metro 6r4, escort cosworth, evos and imprezas. Now I want to try and own them all!


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dodge Viper RT/10


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

McLaren F1, Lamborghini Diablo, Jaguar XJ220 - all were on my walls when I was a nipper growing up in the 90's :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

DeTomaso Pantera:










Countache:










Metro 6R4:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

All i ever wanted was an Audi quattro, i had one at age 21 and loved it so much. Just wish i could have afforded to look after it properly.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Lamborghini Miura:argie::argie::argie:was the only car I ever wanted as a child. Would still love one now TBH :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322327

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

A ford Rs 200 aftering seeing ine at the local deaker.

But the car that has always lurked in the background is a landrover defender.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

It looks like everyone is of a similar era here....... A lot of Group B monsters being brought up and I'll second everyone's comments about those - absolutely love them!


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

F40 or a Lotus Carlton for me.

The Carlton as I remember sitting in my dad's cavalier and being overtaken like we was stood still and thinking 'I want one'


----------

